# Complex Sclerosing Lesion / Radial Scar



## jenmar (Apr 11, 2012)

Can anyone please help with a dx code?  I have searched everywhere and can't come any closer than 610.2.  Any assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## koatsj (Apr 12, 2012)

Where is the lesion located?


----------

